# Testsoftware für Festplatten



## monschterle (28. Juni 2004)

Gibt es Testsoftware für Festplatten Hersteller unabhängig und wenn Ja wo ist sie zu finden. Diese Software sollte defekte Seektoren herausfinden und sie auch gegen weitere Nutzung sperren.
Ich habe bei seagate nachgeschaut, die jedoch wollen die Festplatte uber das Internet testen was ich jedoch nicht will.


----------



## squeaker (28. Juni 2004)

scandisk von MS. Markiert defekte Sektoren als defekt. Diese werden vom OS dann nicht mehr beschrieben.


----------

